#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-04
<AndroiDoughBoy> I am new to Ubuntu and am trying to mount my windows partition in linux so I can copy over some files.  I used the wubi installer to install ubuntu while in windows. How do I now mount the windows partition.  I can not find it in /dev.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-06
<SharkMuttleworth> Hi from south of San Antonio
<ohzie> Hey everyone
<ohzie> any Austinites?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-07
<Linden940> anyone in here know a good way of testing laptop screens?
<holstein> Linden940: in what capacity?
<holstein> i usually just run a live CD
<holstein> and see whats up
<Linden940> hmm there just lcd screens from laptops
<Linden940> an there is 49 of them
<Linden940> *just the screen...no laptop)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, you'd have to just plug them in
<holstein> sacrifice one machine
<Linden940> plug them into what? lol
<holstein> *assuming they are all the same
<holstein> and just rotate them in
<Linden940> no...there all dif sizes an shit
<holstein> nah, you can do that
<holstein> not easily*
<Linden940> <<computer recycler....so i buy this kind of stuff all the time
<holstein> the are all so different
<holstein> i would just sell them all
<holstein> on ebay or whatever
<holstein> and either say untested
<Linden940> thing is...i had a guy come to me an sold me screens CHEAP an he said he got them from auction from a company that was closing there doors
<Linden940> so I think they are good...they where self pulls...
<holstein> or just warranty them properly if they are dead
<Linden940> I can get like $10 for them as in
<Linden940> i may found a guy who will pay $20 for each one untested
<Linden940> but hey...they are sellin on e-bay for 100+ so it would be nice to get them tested but dont know if i want to spend the time into it
 * Linden940 is away: out of the office
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-08
 * Linden940 is back (gone 01:42:40)
<Ahmuck> Linden940: still doing your thing
<Ahmuck> most laptop screens have a standard input
<Ahmuck> for a cable iirc
<Linden940> thanks Ahmuck-Sr an yea still running my company...we are growing once again so its all good
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-07
<Ardonel> Texas Linux Fest on July 8-9 @ Austin convention center. Registration and a call for papers are both open. See http://2016.texaslinuxfest.org/ for more details.
<Ardonel> I am looking at my schedule to see if I will be going.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-08
<tiwake> thinking about moving to texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-05-05
<NotASnowLeopard> Hello! anyone alive?
<NotASnowLeopard> I was hoping maybe I could jump in on some development on the network install image deployment process
<NotASnowLeopard> I love network install images, and used to do windows deployments using WDS all day long. Like a niche. But I think network install images could use some type of template to streamline the configuration and download process so you can "Set it and forget it"
